# Redirect after posting a message



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

*Where to go after posting a message?*​
back into the thread (like the old system)1381.25%back to the forum that the thread is in (like it is now)318.75%Give me the page that asks where I want to go (although testers found this annoying!)00.00%


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

On the old system you went automatically back tot he post you had just made.
On the default phpBB system you're given a page where you can choose to go back to the forum or to the post.
Currently the system is set to take you straight back to the forum page.
What would you like to happen??
Vote in the poll above please!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Is is not possible to go to the forum in which you have posted a reply to a thread.

i.e. after me posting this I would like to go straight ot the Site News forum.

Alternatively if this is not possible I'd prefer the choice but with a default/timeout of going back to the index? I'll vote for the index in the mean time.

[EDIT]
WEIRD!! It just did what I wished for!! i.e. after I posted it took me to the Site News forum! :shock: 
[/EDIT]

[Edit again]
It would be good if after making a forum "All Read" that you got returned to the Index as opposed to the forum.
[/Edit again]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Kev

Agree with scoTTy, if posting a message / reply stay within the current forum. If the "mark all topics read" then back to the main index page.

Norman


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

OK, it was late - I types the wrong description!!
returning to the index should read return to the forum... would have thought the "like it does now" should have indicated I had completely messed up :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Can't you have an option which can be set up in the user profile?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> Can't you have an option which can be set up in the user profile?


err...... no.

Well, it probably is possible by adding a new field to the users database, editing the user profile to read and write to that field and editing the posting function to read that field and make a decision as to where to go after posting.
Quite a bit of work.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

This hasn't been forgotten - trying to find some time to do the work... and also need Jae to zip up te final source files for me (hint hint jae ;-) )


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

we going back to the old style then Kevin?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

yeah... but by the time that happens everyone will have got used to the current system and I'll get a load of grief for changing it :roll: :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Please do not change it again to the old system.

It wastes bandwidth and it slows down the forum. Why people are so slow to take up new improvements and they prefer old stuff?

Also as no more people have complained again, it looks like they actually got used to this and are happy these days. It is all a matter of habit.

We don't need to post and then reload the existing thread and then go out of the thread again...one step too many that we can do without it.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I did prefer it the old way as;

A: I don't press Preview as i think it's a waste of time
B: I can therefore check my spelling and read the post back to myself to make sure it makes sense :!: 
C: You can see how many posts you are now on.

Without this, i for one - and maybe others - click back onto the thread after the msg has been submitted to read it. After this, i then go back to the menu

*YAWN* I would have thought this would be wasting more bandwidth.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

purely from observation of the board, it would seem that a lot of people neither preview, or re-view their posts.....

My only real grips with the current system however, is that I tend to open a post in a 'new window' - so that I can close it afterwards and still have the forum section open to read the next post.

Which is fine - unless you reply to a post, cos at the end of the process it open back to the forum, so you have 2 forum lists open.

Not a biggie - but I voted for the old way, and I'm sticking to my guns on that


----------

